# maildrop "mark as read" recipe question

## JC Denton

Hello all,

I found an interesting maildrop recipe the other day that allows mail to be marked as "read" during the delivery process:

```
cc "${MAILDIR}.box/"

`for x in ls ${MAILDIR}/.box/new/*; do mv $x ${MAILDIR}/.box/${x##*/}:2,S; done`

to "/dev/null"
```

I'm curious... Couldn't the "to" command simply be an "exit?" Also, wouldn't this rule affect concurrent deliveries matching this rule?

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks  :Smile:  !

EDIT- Fixed wrong path names...

----------

